# Cheap and disposable mixing pads



## Carl Fisher

So I keep a small 3x5 notepad book on my work bench at all times.  The kind you would put next to the refrigerator to take notes or write your grocery list on.  Although a pad of sticky notes or pack of index cards would work just as well.

I use them for anything from mixing epoxy, mixing paint, I put them under glued blanks to keep them from sticking to the bench, between the clamps and blank when gluing up segments, etc...

The best part, when you're done, just peel the sheet off and throw it away or if it's stuck to the blank after a glue up, just turn it away.  When I use them for mixing, typically I'm done with whatever is on the sheet before it has time to saturate down more than the top layer.


----------



## Steve Busey

I have a board, maybe 3"x6" that sits on my bench and serves as my "mixing palette". Once the glue and sundry crustaceans  accumulate to maybe 1/4" thick, I just pull out a chisel and clean off the surface. Good for another several months...


----------



## alamocdc

I save the small cardboard cards that many things we buy come on. Sometimes the contents will be encased in plastic blisters. I just keep a stack in a drawer and restock if I start to run low. Best of all, they are free (or at least have already been purchased).


----------



## Dragonlord85

I keep old decks of cards that are missing a few. They are great for mixing all types of things on and just throw them away when done.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Dragonlord85 said:


> I keep old decks of cards that are missing a few. They are great for mixing all types of things on and just throw them away when done.



Nah, those are too valuable as pellet gun targets on the trap :wink:


----------



## wouldentu2?

Covers from yogurt containers. When its hard just bend it and the epoxy falls off.


----------



## PTsideshow

When I was sign painting the favorite was the old phone books, you can cut the on a bandsaw to smaller sizes. Or the glossy magazines are good. As you use the page, you  just tear the page off and you have a fresh surface.
It seems with the internet we get more phone books than we ever did before!
:clown:


----------



## scotian12

When mixing epoxy I use the plastic kit bags.


----------



## Brooks803

I'm with Darrell, I use the larger kit bags to mix epoxy on. Plus it peels right off after curing so it can be used multiple times.

If that's not handy I have a roll of wax paper on my casting table that does the trick.


----------



## azamiryou

PTsideshow said:


> Or the glossy magazines are good. As you use the page, you  just tear the page off and you have a fresh surface.



That's a great idea. When I get a new catalog from one of my suppliers, I usually toss the old one in recycling... next time, I'll set it aside for glue mixing.

That'll beat my current "system", which is basically to poke around in the trash looking for a piece of packaging or something I can use.


----------



## hunter-27

I use PSI catalogs for most mixing, packing, painting, etc.


----------



## plano_harry

Good thread Carl. 

I use the same approach as Matthew...:biggrin:



azamiryou said:


> That'll beat my current "system", which is basically to poke around in the trash looking for a piece of packaging or something I can use.


----------



## EBorraga

I use paper plates for all my epoxy mixing. I also use them to put my blanks on when I paint the inside of them.


----------



## azamiryou

Whaddayaknow, I was just organizing my catalog shelf and discovered I forgot to toss the old Uline catalog when the new one came. So now I'm set.


----------



## kooster

Anyone tried various sizes of POST ITS??? Don't need to buy the good ones. They stay put, and are disposable when you're done mixing. Sizes and colors to make it interesting. Check out the local Dollar Stores.


----------



## Jim Smith

I made a mixing station from a derlin cutting board I got at Goodwill for $1.91.  I also picked up about 25 rolls of 3 inch wide cash register receipt tape for @2.02.  The roll of paper, is supported by a bolt (like a minature paper towel holder) and I just slide the paper under a piece of old hacksaw blade to hold it in place.  When I'm done with the epoxy, I rip off the paper and toss it and slide out another piece.  I've been using it for about a year and still have most of the first roll of register tape left.  At this rate, I figure the 25 rolls will last me the rest of my life.

Jim Smith


----------



## juteck

I use the mini "solo" 2-oz cups that Moe's uses at their salsa station.   Walmart sells ones like it for salad dressing containers to pack to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## John Den

Our electric can opener makes a superb mixing circle of tin every time we open a can of beans or what.
Regards
John


----------



## navycop

juteck said:


> I use the mini "solo" 2-oz cups that Moe's uses at their salsa station.   Walmart sells ones like it for salad dressing containers to pack to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



I am editing this.. I asked for a link but I found them.
Diamond Multi-Purpose Mini Cups With Lids, 2 oz, 50ct: Household Essentials : Walmart.com


----------



## OOPS

My brother has young children so he always has empty milk jugs and empty containers of liquid laundry detergent.  He cuts the bottoms out of these jugs and saves them either for mixing epoxy, or storing nuts, screws and washers while doing a project.  They also work well for pouring and mixing small amounts of paint.


----------



## kooster

This ones a little out of the box . . . I use the individual aluminum sheets from Costco. A box contains 500 sheets that can be cut in half = 1,000. Cost is around $8+change. Not free but very efficient and accessible. Plus it's also a very neat, contained cleanup.


----------



## PenMan1

I use the cardboard from Coors Light 30 packs. There may be cheaper or more efficient methods, but I don't give a Damned!


----------



## triw51

Old calanders, a few years ago I was given about 15 desk calanders the big ones.  I use one of thoes to cover part of my work area when it gets bad just go to the next month.  Or used office paper copy paper I have a clip board with a bunch of thoes to draw on or use under something I am working on.


----------



## ctubbs

Much to my Bride's consternation, I am an admitted PACKRAT.  I still have stacks of old AOL CDs along with incorrectly burnt CDs and DVD. (I just can not throw away anything!!!)  However, they do work very well for epoxy mixing and tube gluing.  Mix the epoxy and roll the tube in the gunk on the useless tube tool and shove it in the blank.  The thing gets into the trash can, tube well glued into blank and miracle of miracles, SWMBO is slightly happier.  Any time I manage to toss anything just makes her day.

Charles


----------



## PTsideshow

kooster said:


> This ones a little out of the box . . . I use the individual aluminum sheets from Costco. A box contains 500 sheets that can be cut in half = 1,000. Cost is around $8+change. Not free but very efficient and accessible. Plus it's also a very neat, contained cleanup.


The wax deli sheets and they also have the aluminum sheets at Gordon Food service stores, you might want to check the out. The wax deli sheets work good when using CA on the hard surface material blanks.
:clown:


----------



## jjjaworski

I cut up food boxes ( cereal, pasta, beer, soda, etc ) into reasonable sized rectangles. The glossy surface works well. all the political mailers I got were used the same way. 

I recycle so it isn't much extra effort to cut up a batch when I need some.


----------



## monophoto

Those plastic or cardboard fake cards that come in the mail trying to get you to sign up for CapitalOne or some other credit card make fine glue spreaders.


----------

